# دبلومه دراسات عليا بكليه هنسه البترول والتعدين



## hussam yusuf (20 يوليو 2009)

اتمنى ان يساعدنى من لديه المعلومات عن دبلومات الدراسات العليا المتاحه بكليه هندسه البترول والتعدين بجامعه قناه السويس قسم الفلزات والمرتبطه بمجال اللحام والتفتيش الهندسي عن مواعيد بدء الدراسه ومواد الدراسه والمصاريف ومواعيد المحاضرات هل هى يوميه او بالاتفاق بين الدارسين والمحاضر 
شكرا جزيلا


----------

